# Curse You Walmart!!!!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i went to walmart today to get some carbon and in the back of the shelf with the bettas was the most beautiful betta ive ever seen;it had a black body,a 1 inch yellow section on its fins and the red and blue.but sadly it had died of dropsy it really was sad that the thing wasnt being taken care of i know this has been said many times before but this time its just piain sad. :rip:


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree. I've heard Walmart actually sucks! I live in the UK - so we don't have Walmart... hmmm.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

fish change color after they die so I'm sure that fish didn't look like that alive.


RC


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I know, everytime I go to walmart I look in the fish section and I always see more then one fish that is already dead, or is dying. And many of the fish are really sick, and really close to dying!


----------



## tsel (Sep 5, 2005)

Everytime we go to Walmart, my roommate and I almost end up buying another beta out of pity for the poor things. Only once did I actually meet someone in the pet-department who didn't overfeed or let the water get grungy.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Most walmarts are bad with their pet department. There are a few good ones but they seem to be few and far between.

Ha love the firefly quote tsel.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, ours was ok. But i found out that was just because the store manager had an aquarium at home. He wouldn't let the fish department take bad care of the fish.


----------



## S.CALI (Sep 4, 2005)

I just can't stand Wal-Mart as a matter of fact the only pet store that I went to and actually seen fish in good condition was a Petsmart.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I just bought a female betta today...I have to say their fish are the worst I have seen other then PetSupermarket...


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

S.CALI said:


> I just can't stand Wal-Mart as a matter of fact the only pet store that I went to and actually seen fish in good condition was a Petsmart.


Here in California, at least, Petsmart actually does take care of their fish. I bought 1 platy, 3 neon tetras, 3 zebra danios and a clown pleco from there and they've been very healthy. They even survived a 11 hour trip from northern cali to southern cali in an ice chest. I looked at the fish at the walmart down here in san diego and I felt like screaming at the next employee I saw. Of course, just TRY to find one to yell at.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I must say how many times will we have the same post and repost about Wal-Mart? 
i swear the same exact thing gets posted everyweek with the same responses. We all get it Walmart sucks at taking care of fish except the few and far between. It just gets tiring.


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've had two friends that bought fish at Wal-Mart and both had issues with their fish shortly after!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

there was one guy that i was friends with at walmart and he took care of the fish but they fired him cause he was doing a good job lol and hired this dumbass buck-toothed short girl that didnt know anything lol


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah its sad oh i forgot to yell you:the guy who used to work there but a lot of the bettas in tanks they did great altough the ammonia was like .50 they still did okay ever since that girl started working there the loaches have been dieing and some of the fish have started to get worse specially the oscars


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

If I were anyone I woulden't buy any fish from wal-mart, they have a very small selection and most of them are loosing their colors, stressed out. Though I have to say you can get very cheap supplies and decor there for the lowest prices.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

In happens in many places, you've just got to buy from the ones that take care in their jobs.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

tsel said:


> Everytime we go to Walmart, my roommate and I almost end up buying another beta out of pity for the poor things. Only once did I actually meet someone in the pet-department who didn't overfeed or let the water get grungy.


I know most people mean well when they buy the poor fish they see at these places. The problem is this: they have bad fish, you buy the bad fish cause you feel bad for it, they feel they have sold the fish, so they must buy more fish to sell.

It's a vicious cycle. You should not buy any animal from a place that does not take care of it's stock (whether it's fish, birds, or other animal). You have to hit them where it hurts, the bottom line. If you tell the manager that you decided to buy your stock elsewhere since they take care of it better, you may get a better attitude at some point. I agree it's unfortunate for the bettas that are left behind, but you have to take a stand somewhere so it doesn't happen to alot more bettas.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i do the same thing with the bettas i tell them im sorry i cant save them cause its too late
but i did manage to get 4 super rare plecos when they took good care of them


----------



## Oldfish (Aug 23, 2005)

You guys should go look at the bettas in Petco in Boston. There are put in a cup(bottle) smaller than the size of your fist with an air hole the size of a pencil lead. Guess what the "Instruction" on the sticker says? Feed only ONCE a week! And they didn't put something in between to block them from seeing each other, so they just fight in their bottles and when I was there most of them were just lying at the bottom because they were too tired move. Other fishes were in good conditions though just the bettas are in screw up situation. 

Most people put bettas in tiny places and I think it just wrong. That's Not how they live in nature! Imagine you are stuck in your room forever with nothing but food, that's pretty fu*k up situation to be in :sad:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I just went there today, planning on saving some fish from them, but ended up not, because I decided I really don't have enough room, but I was just appalled because there were 3 dead bettas, who knows how many other dead and sick fish, and the worst thing, was they had a pleco in a bowl! So I went up to one of the clerks and asked why exactly did they have this poor little guy in a bowl, and they simply replied "I don't know" So I went up and asked someone else why and they said because they "Thought" he was aggresive! This was a baby, and could not have hurt any of the fish....I just don't understand it...oh and another thing, they had a frog in one of the tanks, and one of it's arms was missing...I get so angry when I go there, I really shouldn't go anymore...lol.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, maybe you shouldn't go to the pet departement if you get that mad every time you go...lol...I never really used to go to the fish departement area thingy until I started looking for bettas...the way they treat their fish is just appalling...I am surprised the fish actually live a day in their awful conditions.But I decided to save a female betta from there, at least.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

This conversation has been brought up so many times. DO NOT BUY FISH FROM A STORE LIKE THAT! I'm not yelling, just emphasizing my point. Don't rescue the fish, don't look at the fish, don't get anywhere near the fish department. Buying one lets them abuse 3 more. They are a soulless corporation, and fish are the same to them as a box of crackers.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If the worst comes to the worst, just pretend your (you're, for Lydia's sake:lol
an inspector from the R.S.P.C.A and give them your opinion about their stock, and say if you don't get your act together we'll shut this place down. Works for me. :lol:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ROFLMFAO! its fun to play tricks on walmart.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Lisachromis.. i agree with you 99%
Like i, personally, don't agree with selling cats/dogs in petstores.. (i never have).. but seeing a poor little fish in a dirty tank, that you know would be so beautiful healthy, it's hard to say no! If i had room in my.. room, lol - it would be packed with 2.5 Gal tanks with a Betta in each of them! I own one Betta - and she's my first - and she is one of the most beautiful things i have seen, i love her, (i get way to attached!) - it's easy enough to say, it's only a fish - get over it, but when you know you can save a fish.. you can't help but do it. They have lifes, they're alive.. you should do all we can to help - but again, you're right on the vicious cycle.. there's no right or wrong really.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Alisha.. that is horrifying! Poor frog.. i have two *local* pet stores.. one of them is literally five minutes away and is where i got my fish from and they are the cleanest tanks i've seen! Gravel, air pumps.. they don't have filters, but i know EVERYONE who works there (there's only five or so people, it's like a small little shop, though pretty big) and they do water changes, etc.. all the fish seem so happy, you're afraid to buy them in case your tank isn't as good! lol - all my fish from there have been happy and healthy. On the other hand, my other pet shop is a place called pets at home, which is kind of like an english petsmart, i guess...
They're not 'filthy' but they have plenty of dead fish building up in their tanks! I told you in another thread, i think, about a beautiful dark blue/purple Betta i actually witnessed die there!  I, however, have total confident problems (though, i'm working on it).. and didn't confront anybody about the poor state of their tanks! They had snail eaters in the snail-selling tank! They had danios with Bettas.. etc, and they had this one fish in a tank full of schooling fish which was chasing them around and nipping it! They also sell like, 1lit bowls for goldfish!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> If the worst comes to the worst, just pretend your (you're, for Lydia's sake:lol
> an inspector from the R.S.P.C.A and give them your opinion about their stock, and say if you don't get your act together we'll shut this place down. Works for me. :lol:



Might get you arrested also.


RC


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, I like saving the fish there, and tried to save another one yesturday, but then, sadly my mom had to remind me I don't have any space for her!!!


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, I have no more space for any more bettas, at least ones that I am going to keep.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Chazwick,
Yeah, I felt so bad for the frog, and all the other fish! And that's great that at least there is one petstore out there that treats their fish the way they should be treated! You don't know happy that makes me feel! Haha. Because everywhere I go, the fish are in such bad conditions, especially the bettas, and I do remember you telling me about the blue and purple betta. It's a shame he had to die like that...there was a beautiful betta that was also dead at walmart the other day, and it had clearly been dead in the bowl for a while...It just makes me sick...I wish there was something I could do...So anyway, on a happier note, how are you and all your fish?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey, you don't happen to want some guppies do you, bettamommy??? Haha.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't know how I should approach this. I know you guys want to do good by helping the fish at these stores. I feel the same. I like helping fish, and it's human nature to help things weaker than yourself. However, these stores don't look at it this way. They see...fish sells, fish makes money, buy more fish. By "rescuing" the fish, you cause them to take poor care of all the new purchases. Until you really understand that fish are just merchandise to them, you won't understand how much you're encouraging the problem by trying to protect the fish they don't take care of.


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

Aside from being able to rescue all the fish at the store your best bet is to do exactly what you are doing. Let as many people know about their plight!!! Hopefully people will become more educated when purchasing their pets


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

(RC) said:


> Might get you arrested also.
> 
> 
> RC


Maybe if you're stupid.


CM


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

con771 said:


> Aside from being able to rescue all the fish at the store your best bet is to do exactly what you are doing. Let as many people know about their plight!!! Hopefully people will become more educated when purchasing their pets


I agree completely. Public awareness should be raised.


----------

